# Teach Yourself and Your Child Relaxation Techniques



## Retired (Aug 30, 2017)

Free Relaxation Scripts 

Tourette symptoms are usually exacerbated when a child (person) is under stress, so having a method to help relax could relieve just the right amount of stress to allow one's Tourette symptoms to subside.

Once learned, the technique can be employed in future stressful situations and can be carried throughout life.

For convenience, an  copy of the script is attached for download / viewing / printing.


*Relaxation Technique:* 
_This relaxation exercise guides children or adults to relax using quick and simple breathing methods and progressive relaxation techniques.

Please note that this relaxation script is intended to be used with the guidance of an adult. Ensure that a parent or guardian reviews this script as is available to supervise its use. Relaxation is safe and effective for people of all ages, provided it is used wisely. Do not use this relaxation script if you need to be awake and alert, and only relax when it is safe to do so.

Relaxation for children is the same as relaxation for adults because it uses calm breathing and other easy relaxation techniques. This script relaxation for children is a short script intended for those who are new in learning relaxation or for those who enjoy brief and simple relaxation techniques, and can be used as a quick method of relaxation for children or adults.

The relaxation script begin here:_


_Get ready to relax. You can sit in a chair or lie down on a bed.

Close your eyes, and take a deep breath in.... now breathe out.

Breathe in.... and breathe out.

Keep breathing slowly like this. Feel how it relaxes you to breathe deeply.

Now squeeze your hands closed into fists. Pretend that you are squeezing a ball in each hand... gripping tighter.... squeeze even tighter.... Right now, your muscles are tense.

And now relax. Let your hands go limp. Now your hands feel relaxed. See how relaxed your hands feel. See how tense feels different from relaxed. Relaxation is a way to make your whole body feel relaxed like your hands are now.

One way to relax your body is by breathing deeply. Imagine that your body is like a balloon. When you breathe in, feel your chest and sides expanding, like a balloon filling with air. When you breathe out, imagine your body is like a balloon shrinking with the air being let out.

Breathe in like a balloon being blown up. Now breathe out, like the air is being let out of a balloon. Let the air out by blowing the air through your mouth.

Breathe in through your nose, imagining your body expanding like a balloon.... and now imagine letting the end of the balloon go, and the air rushing out as you breathe out through your mouth.

As you breathe in this time, raise your arms above your head. When you breathe out, lower your arms.

Breathe in. Reach your hands above your head, stretching high up... stretching.... and now lower your arms to your sides and relax. Breathe out.

Raise your arms and breathe in.... lower your arms and breathe out....

Raise your arms and breathe in.... lower your arms and breathe out....

Now relax and keep your arms at your sides, while you continue breathing slowly and deeply.

Remember the difference between tense and relaxed. Tighten your leg muscles to make both of your legs tense. Squeeze tighter.... tighter... and now relax.

Let your legs become very relaxed. Each leg is as floppy as a piece of string.

Your legs feel heavy. The muscles are loose.

Now tense your arms. Make the muscles very tight and tense. Tighter.... and now relax. Your arms are relaxed, limp and loose as pieces of string.

See how it feels to be relaxed. Your legs and arms are relaxed.

Now let your whole body become relaxed. See how relaxed you can make your body.... loosening every muscle.... no tension at all.....

Your body feels heavy and relaxed.

Relax even more by noticing your breathing again. See how calm your breathing is. In.... and out..... in.... and out...

Keep breathing and simply relax. There is nothing you need to do right now except relax quietly.

(pause)

See how calm and relaxed you feel. It feels good to relax.

Your relaxation time is finished now, and it is time to return to your usual activities. Keep your eyes closed for a little longer while you wake up your body and your mind by wiggling your fingers and toes..... moving your arms and legs.....

Sit still now for a moment, and open your eyes to look around the room.

When you are ready, get up and return to your usual activities, feeling awake, but still feeling relaxed and calm._

*Additional relaxation strategies are described in subsequent posts in this thread. Intended as an instructional thread, it is closed to replies, but comments and suggestions are welcome by posting a separate discussion thread*


----------



## Retired (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: Teach Yourself and Your Child Relaxation*



*According To Scientists, This Is The Most Relaxing Tune Ever Recorded*
Thursday, October 3, 2013  

This eight minute song is a beautiful combination of arranged harmonies,  rhythms and bass lines and thus helps to slow the heart rate, reduce  blood pressure and lower levels of the stress. The song features guitar,  piano and electronic samples of natural soundscapes.  




> It's use of specific rhythms, beep bass tones, frequencies and intervals induce an almost trance like state in the listener.



I'm a believer in using _deep breathing_ as a method of helping me relax. Over the years I've used various methods of imagery to help me regulate breathing when I need to relax.

The recording by Marconi Union on YouTube helped me sustain a regular pattern of breathing by allowing me to focus on the rhythm of the backbeat and worked well for me.



> the track almost appears to have a heartbeat running through it which slows down very gently throughout the piece, encouraging a deep sense of relaxation in the body



By deep breathing, I mean breathing from the abdomen, instead of the the way we usually breath...using our shoulders. 

It's called Diaphragmatic Breathing and is explained in the attached  brochure; I believe Diaphragmatic Breathing could be used as an adjunct to this track by using the recording to establish a "breathing tempo".

You might also like:


----------



## Retired (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: Teach Yourself and Your Child Relaxation*

When sleep is an issue, relaxation strategies combined with good sleep hygiene is recommended.

See attached  guidelines


----------



## Retired (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: Teach Yourself and Your Child Relaxation*

Additional information on related  Focused Abdominal Breathing, posted by Dr. David Baxter.


----------



## Retired (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: Teach Yourself and Your Child Relaxation*

Additional resources to help with relaxation techniques  attached for download

Diaphragmatic Breathing Handout

Progressive Muscle Relaxation

Imagery: Basic Relaxation Script

Guided Imagery Overview (Lemons)


----------



## Retired (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: Teach Yourself and Your Child Relaxation*

Another relaxation aid is Chocolate Meditation and 5 minute audio file that can help with mindfulness while enjoying a piece of chocolate!!..:smile:

Also attached to this post is a  file called _*How Breathing Affects Feelings*_


----------



## Retired (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: Teach Yourself and Your Child Relaxation*

Twelve Simple Tips to Improve Your Sleep
Harvard Division of Sleep Medicine
July 2014


Falling asleep may seem like an impossible dream when you?re awake at 3 a.m., but good sleep is more under your control than you might think. Following healthy sleep habits can make the difference between restlessness and restful slumber. Researchers have identified a variety of practices and habits?known as ?sleep hygiene"?that can help anyone maximize the hours they spend sleeping, even those whose sleep is affected by insomnia, jet lag, or shift work.

Sleep hygiene may sound unimaginative, but it just may be the best way to get the sleep you need in this 24/7 age. Here are some simple tips for making the sleep of your dreams a nightly reality:

*#1 Avoid Caffeine, Alcohol, Nicotine, and Other Chemicals that Interfere with Sleep*

Caffeinated products decrease a person?s quality of sleep.

As any coffee lover knows, caffeine is a stimulant that can keep you awake. So avoid caffeine (found in coffee, tea, chocolate, cola, and some pain relievers) for four to six hours before bedtime. Similarly, smokers should refrain from using tobacco products too close to bedtime.

Although alcohol may help bring on sleep, after a few hours it acts as a stimulant, increasing the number of awakenings and generally decreasing the quality of sleep later in the night. It is therefore best to limit alcohol consumption to one to two drinks per day, or less, and to avoid drinking within three hours of bedtime.

*#2 Turn Your Bedroom into a Sleep-Inducing Environment*

A quiet, dark, and cool environment can help promote sound slumber. Why do you think bats congregate in caves for their daytime sleep? To achieve such an environment, lower the volume of outside noise with earplugs or a "white noise" appliance. Use heavy curtains, blackout shades, or an eye mask to block light, a powerful cue that tells the brain that it's time to wake up. Keep the temperature comfortably cool?between 60 and 75?F?and the room well ventilated. And make sure your bedroom is equipped with a comfortable mattress and pillows. (Remember that most mattresses wear out after ten years.)

Also, if a pet regularly wakes you during the night, you may want to consider keeping it out of your bedroom.

It may help to limit your bedroom activities to sleep and sex only. Keeping computers, TVs, and work materials out of the room will strengthen the mental association between your bedroom and sleep.

*#3 Establish a Soothing Pre-Sleep Routine*

Light reading before bed is a good way to prepare yourself for sleep.

Ease the transition from wake time to sleep time with a period of relaxing activities an hour or so before bed. Take a bath (the rise, then fall in body temperature promotes drowsiness), read a book, watch television, or practice relaxation exercises. Avoid stressful, stimulating activities?doing work, discussing emotional issues. Physically and psychologically stressful activities can cause the body to secrete the stress hormone cortisol, which is associated with increasing alertness. If you tend to take your problems to bed, try writing them down?and then putting them aside.

*#4 Go to Sleep When You?re Truly Tired
*
Struggling to fall sleep just leads to frustration. If you?re not asleep after 20 minutes, get out of bed, go to another room, and do something relaxing, like reading or listening to music until you are tired enough to sleep.

*#5 Don?t Be a Nighttime Clock-Watcher*

Staring at a clock in your bedroom, either when you are trying to fall asleep or when you wake in the middle of the night, can actually increase stress, making it harder to fall asleep. Turn your clock?s face away from you.

And if you wake up in the middle of the night and can?t get back to sleep in about 20 minutes, get up and engage in a quiet, restful activity such as reading or listening to music. And keep the lights dim; bright light can stimulate your internal clock. When your eyelids are drooping and you are ready to sleep, return to bed.

*#6 Use Light to Your Advantage
*
Natural light keeps your internal clock on a healthy sleep-wake cycle. So let in the light first thing in the morning and get out of the office for a sun break during the day.

*#7 Keep Your Internal Clock Set with a Consistent Sleep Schedule
*
Having a regular sleep schedule helps to ensure better quality and consistent sleep.

Going to bed and waking up at the same time each day sets the body?s "internal clock" to expect sleep at a certain time night after night. Try to stick as closely as possible to your routine on weekends to avoid a Monday morning sleep hangover. Waking up at the same time each day is the very best way to set your clock, and even if you did not sleep well the night before, the extra sleep drive will help you consolidate sleep the following night. Learn more about the importance of synchronizing the clock in The Drive to Sleep and Our Internal Clock.

*#8 Nap Early?Or Not at All
*
Many people make naps a regular part of their day. However, for those who find falling asleep or staying asleep through the night problematic, afternoon napping may be one of the culprits. This is because late-day naps decrease sleep drive. If you must nap, it?s better to keep it short and before 5 p.m.

*#9 Lighten Up on Evening Meals*

Eating a pepperoni pizza at 10 p.m. may be a recipe for insomnia. Finish dinner several hours before bedtime and avoid foods that cause indigestion. If you get hungry at night, snack on foods that (in your experience) won't disturb your sleep, perhaps dairy foods and carbohydrates.

*#10 Balance Fluid Intake*

Drink enough fluid at night to keep from waking up thirsty?but not so much and so close to bedtime that you will be awakened by the need for a trip to the bathroom.

*#11 Exercise Early*

Exercise helps promote restful sleep if it is done several hours before you go to bed.

Exercise can help you fall asleep faster and sleep more soundly?as long as it's done at the right time. Exercise stimulates the body to secrete the stress hormone cortisol, which helps activate the alerting mechanism in the brain. This is fine, unless you're trying to fall asleep. Try to finish exercising at least three hours before bed or work out earlier in the day.

*#12 Follow Through*

Some of these tips will be easier to include in your daily and nightly routine than others. However, if you stick with them, your chances of achieving restful sleep will improve. That said, not all sleep problems are so easily treated and could signify the presence of a sleep disorder such as apnea, restless legs syndrome, narcolepsy, or another clinical sleep problem. If your sleep difficulties don?t improve through good sleep hygiene, you may want to consult your physician or a sleep specialist. Learn more at When to Seek Treatment.


----------



## Retired (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: Teach Yourself and Your Child Relaxation*

Attached are some additional  informative articles that explain the benefits of diaphragmatic (deep) breathing along with how other relaxation techniques such as progressive muscle relaxation and imagery that can be healthy and helpful.

Each of these articles was chosen to describe relaxation techniques that can benefit anyone living with Tourette Syndrome and associated disorders.

Especially informative are the articles titled  _Benefits of Breathing Exercises_ and  _Importance of The Breath_

*Video (1) demonstrating diaphragmatic breathing* 

download the MP3 instructions for diaphragmatic breathing

Also the following YouTube Video (2) explaining and demonstrating proper diaphragmatic breathing technique:


----------



## Retired (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: Teach Yourself and Your Child Relaxation*

Related Reading:

The Healing Power of the Breath: Simple Techniques to Reduce Stress and Anxiety, Enhance Concentration, and Balance Your Emotions

by Richard P. Brown (Author), Patricia L. Gerbarg (Author)


----------



## Retired (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: Teach Yourself and Your Child Relaxation*

10 Benefits of Deep Breathing and How To Breathe Correctly
Robins Key to a Fit Body and Glowing Health
Jan 19, 2013 Blog 

_*Deep Breathing should be a part of our everyday life.*_ 

It not only can lengthen the years that we get to live, but can make us happier, more productive and energetic living them too. Breathing deeply is a well-known stress reliever and has a multitude of health benefits as well. However, in our high stress busy lives, we often breathe very shallowly most of the time. But with a little effort, deep breathing can become an easy and unconscious part of our daily life. By making a conscious decision to focus on our breath for a part of each day, we can make it so that we regularly breathe deeper without having to think about it at all. 

Spend some time each day consciously breathing slow and rhythmically, and bringing air down deeper into your lungs. It is a simple trick to automatically get energized and focused. Just concentrate on bringing your breath down deeper into your lungs. Picture your lungs expanding with air as you breathe in. That is exactly what happens; shallow breathing only fills a small portion of our lungs but it is so much healthier and beneficial for all of our body?s processes, systems and organs, to fill the lungs and bring air deep down into them. Doing this drives more oxygen into the body which cleansing the blood, and in turn cleanses and benefits everything else.

*Deep Breathing and How to Breathe Correctly*
Breathing is something that all of us do all the time, and yet most of us don?t do it right. Stop and pay attention to your breathing right now. Do you see anything moving?  If not, it is likely because most of us take shallow breaths. To really benefit your health it is ideal to take long deep breaths.

Breathe deeply into your abdomen, not just your chest. Proper breathing should be deep, slow and rhythmic and done through the nose, not the mouth. Each breath should ideally last three to four seconds breathing in and three to four seconds breathing out.  Deep full breaths that fill your lungs use your diaphragm. When you breathe deeply your diaphragm muscle pulls your lungs down, so that they expand and so that you can really circulate oxygen down into the whole lung.

Breathe in slowly and imagine your lungs filling up with air: your chest slightly widens, your diaphragm pulls your chest cavity down and your belly button pulls away from your spine as you breathe in. When your lungs are full, exhale slowly and pull your belly button back in towards your spine to push out all of the air from the lungs.

*Getting Into The Habit of Deep Breathing on a Regular Basis*
This following exercise will release stress and make you happier. It will also help you to live a longer and healthier life. Make a plan and schedule it in. Practice taking at least 10 deep breaths first thing in the morning and also in the evening to get into the habit or plan 2 periods (or more) in your day and take at least 5 minutes for each period to practice deep breathing.  If you are comfortable to extend it, make the times longer or do it more frequently.  Sometimes keeping it a quick exercise, i.e. doing 10 in the morning and 10 at night, will make it easier to add into your day. Pick the way that suits your lifestyle best. Make it something that is doable for you. Better to do a little every day consistently than to do a lot for 2 or 3 days and then forget all about it.

Post sticky notes around your home or office as reminders when you see them to breathe deeply.  The benefit of this exercise is that it doesn?t take any extra time, we can breathe while doing anything else; we just need to be reminded to do it.

Put a note or something to remind you when driving. Try to get into the habit of breathing deeply when you come to a red light.   Or make it a habit when you do a certain task, or go into a certain room. Pick something that will work for you.

If you sit at a computer for long periods sometimes we become so engaged that we forget to breathe. Lack of oxygen affects all of our processes, including and especially the brain and often when we are working on the computer  we are multitasking and thinking of several things. Therefore, it is especially important to remember to take periods of conscious deep breathing to work more efficiently and so we don?t feel overwhelmed or stressed.

Breathing deeply for just a few minutes every day will improve our mental outlook and improve our physical health as well. Breathing is something we all have to do anyway. Learn to do it well and make it a habit so you do it unconsciously and you will be happier, healthier and even live longer.

*Breathing Exercise*
Breathe in and count to five while you draw the air in through your nose deep into your lungs. Hold for 3 seconds and release slowly through your mouth for 5 seconds.

As you breathe in breathe in pure white light or golden sun light energy and as you breathe out breathe out waste and toxins, sometimes it helps to picture this grey or a dull color, releasing them from your body, which really is what you are actually doing.

*10 Benefits of Deep Breathing*
 1.* Deep Breathing makes you calmer.* Breathing deeply and feeling calm is your natural state. Deep breathing naturally relaxes the mind and body. Breathing deeply is the fastest way to stimulate the parasympathetic nervous system, aka the relaxation response, which makes you feel relaxed. Stress is at the core of most diseases and most of us live stressful busy lives, which is commonly accompanied with shallow breathing. When we breathe shallowly, the body does not receive as much oxygen as it needs and it makes our muscles constrict. You can almost feel this tightening when you are stressed or tense. The sympathetic nervous system is triggered when we feel stress or anxiety and sends out spikes of cortisol and adrenaline. It is the parasympathetic nervous system which counteracts this and breath is the fastest way for these two systems to communicate. With deeper breathing you can turn the switch from high alarm to low in seconds. Remember if you ever feel anxious to breathe deeply. Pay attention and you can feel the peace coming in and the tension being released as you simply (but deeply) breathe in and out.

2. *Deep Breathing helps to detoxify the body.* Our bodies are designed to release 70 percent of its toxins through breathing. Carbon dioxide is a natural toxic waste that comes from the body?s metabolic processes and it needs to be expelled from the body regularly and consistently. It gets transferred from the blood to our lungs and we expel it with our breath. However, when our lungs are compromised by shallow breathing, the other detoxification systems in the body take over and have to work harder to expel this waste. This overload can make the body weaker and lead to illness.

3. *Deep Breathing relieves pain.* Studies have proved it yet when we feel pain our instant unconscious reaction is to hold our breath. Remember that breathing deeply and breathing into pain will help to release it. Deep breathing releases endorphins which are the body?s natural feel good pain killers.

4. *Deep Breathing makes you happier.* Breathing deeply will increase the neurochemical production in the brain and release more of the ones that elevate moods and control pain.

5. *Deep Breathing helps to improve your posture.* Bad posture is often directly linked with incorrect breathing. Try it yourself and as you practise breathing deeply watch how you naturally straighten up. Filling your lungs encourages you to straighten your spine and stand or sit taller.

6. *Deep Breathing stimulates the lymphatic system.* The lymphatic system is a crucial system in our body that most of us are fairly unaware of. We know much more about our circulatory systems but we have twice the amount of lymphatic fluid in our body as we do blood. Our circulatory system relies on our heart to pump it, while the lymphatic system relies on our breathing to get it moving.  The blood pumps oxygen and nutrients to the cells and once they absorb what they need they excrete their waste back out into the sea of lymphatic fluid that our cells constantly swim in. The lymph fluid is responsible for ridding the body of the debris the cells excrete and also dead cells and other waste. As our breathing is what moves the lymph, breathing shallowly can lead to a sluggish lymphatic system which is not detoxifying properly. Deep breathing will help get that lymph flowing properly so your body can work more efficiently.

7. *Deep Breathing increases our cardiovascular capacity.* It gives many of the same benefits of exercise and can enhance the benefits you get from exercise.  Aerobic exercise (cardio) uses fat as energy, while anaerobic exercise (strength training) uses glucose as energy. By expanding our cardiovascular capacity from deep breathing we can do more cardio easier, which also increases our cardiovascular capacity and burns more fat cells as well.

8. *Deep Breathing gives you energy. * Drawing air deeper down into the lungs greatly increases blood flow as this is where the greatest amount of blood flow occurs, according to the American Medical Student Association. This increases energy and also improves stamina. The higher oxygen content of the blood, which  cleanses the body and all its cells of debris and toxins, along with better circulation, better sleep, stress reduction, your body working more efficiently, and all that goes along with these naturally gives you lots more energy.

9. *Deep Breathing improves your digestion.* More oxygen is supplied to the digestive organs and thereby helping them to work more efficiently. Deeper breathing also results in an increased blood flow, which in the digestive tract encourages intestinal action and will further improve your overall digestion. It addition, deeper breathing results in a calmer nervous system which in turn also enhances optimal digestion.

10.  *Deep Breathing strengthens the major organs of the body, such as lungs and the heart.* Deep breathing expands the lungs and makes them work more efficiently. It also brings in more oxygen to the blood which gets sent to the heart and makes it so that the heart does not have to work so hard to deliver oxygen to the tissues. Also, with the lungs working a little harder pushing out oxygen into the blood it eases the pressure needed by the heart to pump it through the body. This improves your circulation and gives the heart a bit of a break.

*Bonus:* 11. *Deep Breathing helps to regulate weight. *If you are underweight, the extra oxygen will help to feed the cells and tissues. If you are overweight it will assist with weight loss. The extra oxygen in the body will help to burn up excess fat more efficiently. When we are stressed, and most of us live day to day in a fairly stressed state, your body tends to burn glycogen instead of fat. Deep breathing triggers the relaxation response which encourages the body to burn fat instead.

Deep Breathing improves overall health and lowers our chances of sickness or disease. Breathing deeply helps to clean our blood by removing the carbon dioxide and increasing oxygen. Most diseases in the body begin with having unclean blood.  Blood that is clean will wash the cells and tissues and remove toxins and waste so that illness and disease will not develop. The increased oxygen supply that comes from deep breathing also improves our nervous system, which interacts with all parts of the body, thereby improving our overall health.

*More benefits?*
Deep breathing helps you to sleep better.
Deep breathing lowers blood pressure.
Deep breathing increases circulation

Deep breathing is one of the easiest ways to improve your health dramatically that you can easily do from anywhere, at any time. It costs nothing and takes very little effort.  Take a little time each day to practice it and it will greatly reward your efforts.

A PDF  copy of this article along with an other article _"Benefits of Breathing Exercises "_ are attached for download / viewing / printing


----------



## Retired (Aug 30, 2017)

*Re: Teach Yourself and Your Child Relaxation*

This video describes and demonstrates diaphragmatic breathing.  Knowing what happens can help when employing the technique of deep (diaphragmatic) breathing.


----------

